# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Vivero de invierno en México tiene un papel clave en la crianza del algodón

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por Dennis O'Brien, 7 de enero 2010*  
Quizás no haya un pastel de cumpleaños, pero el sexagésimo aniversario del Vivero de Invierno para Algodón (CWN por sus siglas en inglés) mantenido por el Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS) en Tecomán, México, es un hito digno de celebración.  
El CWN es el sitio cada año de aproximadamente dos docenas proyectos de investigación científica por organizaciones gubernamentales, universitarias y privadas, y es una herramienta imprescindible para los científicos del ARS que están trabajando en mejorar el cultivo estadounidense de algodón, el cual tiene un valor de 3,8 mil millones de dólares anualmente. 
Los años de servicio de CWN significan que este invernadero es entre las instalaciones cooperativas más duraderas de su tipo. Más adelante este año, científicos de México y de EE.UU. discutirán las operaciones del futuro del CWN durante una conferencia anual en Manzanillo, México. 
Desde su principio, el CWN ha sido dirigido conjuntamente por ARS, el Consejo Nacional del Algodón de EE.UU., y el Instituto Nacional de Investigaciones Forestales, Agrícolas y Pecuarias (INIFAP) de México. Un comite de científicos gubernamentales, académicos y del sector de algodon sirve como consejeros. 
Las semillas de algodón continúan viables por solamente como 10 años. Por esta razón, cada año el conservador de la Colección de Germoplasma de Algodón mantenida por el ARS en College Station, Texas, envía de 700 a 1.000 accesiones de algodón al CWN para utilización en la producción de nuevas semillas. Cada planta representa un almacén de material genético único que podría ser útil en aumentar los rendimientos del cultivo, mejorar la calidad de la fibra, y controlar las plagas y los patógenos del futuro. 
El algodón es especialmente susceptible a los insectos, los patógenos y las condiciones ambientales adversas, y estos retos juntos pueden hacer difícil la producción de plantas de algodón que producen la combinación apropiada de fibras largas y fuertes con una uniformidad de longitud. 
También había un estancamiento en los rendimientos de algodón en los años recientes. Muchos expertos atribuyen ese estancamiento a la estrecha base genética de algodón, pero menos del 1 por ciento de la base genética de esta planta ha sido explorado. El sitio tropical del CWN provee una lugar para esa exploración asegurando un hábitat para las muchas variedades silvestres de algodón previamente coleccionadas y reduciendo el tiempo requerido para estudiar and desarrollar nuevas variedades, porque el clima permite la cultivación de dos generaciones de algodón cada año.  Lea más sobre ésta y otras colecciones del ARS en la revista 'Agricultural Research’ de enero del 2010. 
ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU.  *Fuente: USDA*Temas similares: Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda. Uva Red globe de Tacna. Invierno-Primavera Senamhi: Invierno será menos frío, pero fuertes heladas azotarán sierra sur Influenza en México y EE.UU. no tiene relación con gripe porcina Influenza en México y EE.UU. no tiene relación con gripe porcina

----------

